# scsi to sata adapter



## Geofrancis (Apr 20, 2009)

there are hundreads of 15000rpm scsi drives on ebay for dirt cheap and i wouldnt mind a couple in raid 0 for my OS and games is there anyway of connecting one to a sata cable? i have seen scsi to ide adapters but i dont want to have to use a scsi>ide then a ide>sata adapter (if that would even work)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sure there is a card that specifically does that... don't know what it is ccalled though...


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

You could get a SCSI raid card ?


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 20, 2009)

i dont have space in my computer for another pci card its for my micro atx gaming cube (see sig) so sata is really the only way to go with it


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe just find a pair of cheap raptors on ebay. I think converters from scsi to sata are quite expensive because they are rare.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 20, 2009)

I'v e seen scsi to ide convertors which are about $120


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 20, 2009)

Not gonna happen, even the other way around they're very expensive.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 20, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> You could get a SCSI raid card ?



Those are very expensive.


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 20, 2009)

there are so many cheap fast scsi drives on ebay you would think a company would jump at the chance to make adapters


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Those are very expensive.



So are the HDD's though. They can be had off ebay for much less.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

send a mail to one of them and see if they'll send you a adaptor for free...


----------



## Polarman (Apr 20, 2009)

Those 15K SCSI drive may seem faster but in reality, it's on par with an old Raptor.


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 21, 2009)

i was looking at the old 15k drives because i can get 4x 36gb 15k scsi drives for the price of one 36gb raptor. 4 in a raid 0 array would faster than most ssd's and a fraction of the price. even 2 would be faster than any single drive.


----------

